# 26k



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

The 350 ford is not enough and running two trucks is not the best idea. The setup I use is truck pulls trailer with bees while smaller truck pulls loader.

So Its been decided that a freighliner or international with flatbed is needed. The trucks I have been looking at are rated 26k and don't need a cdl. The trailer to pull loader is rated at 7k which means I would need the cdl(gcvwr over 26k)?
How does one get away towing your loader w/o CDL? I could easily run like this locally but when heading to Cal there are stations in Oregon and California. Other option is to flatbed the ford but I want a longer bed for fewer trips.

Any input and clarification is apreciated.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Last I knew a CDL was required if its a commercial load no matter what your driving. We were not even allowed to run parts across town without a CDL.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Besides weight it depends on what you're hauling....people, hazmat, etc.,. We've always ran less that 26k...straight box trucks and pickups...we basically had to do everything that CDL drivers/trucks do...except have a CDL license. We had to have trucks inspected, proper tags, DOT emblems, logbooks, health cards, etc.,....but only a regular driver's license required...no CDL.

We never pulled trailers, though, so I would definitely inquire about that...I'm thinking you will be required to have a CDL being as the gross combined weight of the tractor and trailer (the unit) will exceed 26k gvw.

Ed


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

RAK said:


> How does one get away towing your loader w/o CDL?


Since you are in Washington, you should review the Washington State rules here:
http://www.dol.wa.gov/driverslicense/cdlrequired.html

My reading of this is that if your truck is under 26,001 lbs and your trailer is under 10,001 lbs, no CDL is required. You will need a US DOT number. 

If you chose to use Washington "Farm" plates, you could drive in WA, ID, and OR, but _not _CA. More on that here:
http://www.dol.wa.gov/driverslicense/cdlexempt.html


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

> From California Handbook.
> 
> Is a combination vehicle with a gross combination weight rating of 26,001 or more pounds, if the trailer(s) has a GVWR of 10,001 or more pounds.


Since the trailer is rated at 7k and truck at 26k that makes a combined of 33k rating. So I do not need the cdl since the trailer is not over 10k? 

Am I understanding this correctly?

Do NOT FOR HIRE stickers help in any way?


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Why don't you just get a CDL?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Good point Nick. I have decided that I should get a CDL byt then I got thinking... Why get one when I won't need it. I am not planning on operating semi trucks or three axle trucks yet. A CDL is definitely in the plans but I still need to know whats right or not.


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

I talked to a city of Mesa commercial motors officer today.For my ford 550 with a 19,500 gross I need to have a dot number, my name on the door, annual inspection, medical card and do daily inspections on my truck. I have friends driving my size truck around all over with none of the above, BUT if you get stopped and the man wants to get a piece of you, your gonna get a ticket.So in reality I am doing almost everything that is required for a cdl anyway. I think that as I grow a little more I will end up with a larger truck, I will look into the farm plate benifits but 150 miles wont be enough for me in the future.




Nick Noyes said:


> Why don't you just get a CDL?


----------



## NW_Mark (Jan 23, 2012)

RAK said:


> So Its been decided that a freighliner or international with flatbed is needed. The trucks I have been looking at are rated 26k and don't need a cdl. The trailer to pull loader is rated at 7k which means I would need the cdl(gcvwr over 26k)?
> How does one get away towing your loader w/o CDL? I could easily run like this locally but when heading to Cal there are stations in Oregon and California.



A good read....http://farmindustrynews.com/rules-road It Talks about fuel tax (IFTA), base plate or pro-rated and a few other good points

Getting a CDL now days is not as easy as most think. You just can’t walk into the DMV and take the written and driving test and be set. Driving school or working for a trucking company (that has done the proper required paper work) is about the only way now. Schooling is around 2k to 4 k

CDL requirements are based on the trucks gross licensed weight. That weight rating must be for the combined weight of the truck, trailer, and cargo( and you inside the truck). If you have a straight truck with a 26k rating then the max weight of truck/trailer and cargo can not exceed that. My guess with the with the truck/trailer option you show you could carry about 6 to 8000lbs of cargo and still be OK. 

.Now to open a small can of worms. Axel spread and tire size also play a role in what gross weight you can haul.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

As long as you are a small operator, in my experience I would advise you to avoid any trucks and trailers requiring Class A and B licenses. We got caught up in license testing. license medical testing, Pull Notice Programs, Inspection programs, Drug and Alcohol Testing etc. What a nuisance. In California the law WAS no commercial license required for a truck 26000 gvw and under and a trailer 10000 gvw and under. The trailer companies will sell you a 10200 gvw trailer with a 10000gvw plate. And some places will even re-rate your truck. The states all need money and truckers are easy targets to get it from.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

RAK said:


> . The trailer to pull loader is rated at 7k which means I would need the cdl(gcvwr over 26k)?
> How does one get away towing your loader w/o CDL?.


RAK, in Calif, you can run a SE plate OR reg as a farm trailer with no plate. My understanding is with these plates & reg they do NOT apply to the weight of the towing truck. I do not know the regs in WA


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

G B said:


> if you get stopped and the man wants to get a piece of you, your gonna get a ticket.


I've never been pulled over when they didn't want a piece of me.
Why would they pull me over otherwise?


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Getting a CDL now days is not as easy as most think. You just can’t walk into the DMV and take the written and driving test and be set. Driving school or working for a trucking company (that has done the proper required paper work) is about the only way now. Schooling is around 2k to 4 k

This must be new or a WA thing. We had one of our guys take written test and driving test less than a year ago and he has an ID cdl now without going to trucker U.


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

Gord said:


> I've never been pulled over when they didn't want a piece of me.
> Why would they pull me over otherwise?


Gord, I would have to disagree. I drove commercially for many years. Most of the time the guys were just doing their job.But sometimes they were just looking to to screw with someone cause they can( read revenue enhancement)


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Nick Noyes said:


> This must be new or a WA thing. We had one of our guys take written test and driving test less than a year ago and he has an ID cdl now without going to trucker U.



NW mark is correct, Its a little over 4k for school... The other way to get a cdl in WA is to have your certified and registered employer train you and sign to it. Other than that WA requires 160 hours for class A and 48 hours for class B and 20 of the hours must be in classroom instruction.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

RAK said:


> The other way to get a cdl in WA is to have your certified and registered employer train you and sign to it.


Types of drivers exempt from training requirements
Employer-certified drivers

If your employer agrees that you have the skills and training to operate a commercial motor vehicle safely, he or she will complete and sign an employer certification that includes the classes of commercial vehicles you may operate. To be exempt from meeting the minimum training requirements, you must present this typed, signed certification at a driver licensing office when you are issued your CDL.

To qualify as an “employer,” the person or organization who completes the certification must:

Register with us. (See Employer registration and certification to learn how to register as an employer.)
Have hired at least 1 individual to operate a commercial motor vehicle on a regular basis during their normal course of business.
Not have the primary purpose of training commercial vehicle operators.

http://www.dol.wa.gov/driverslicense/cdltraining.html


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello Gang just got back from my mad dash to Calif with my 550 ford. Made it through the bug inspection with out any problem,The inspector made a mistake on the paper work and then asked me if everything was ok.Well evidentely I had taken a stupid pill that morning as I told him my name was misspelled. What a mistake when he went to correct it the system kicked him out a couple more times. Finally after 3 more tries He was able to get the computer to print out my paper work. He showed it to me and asked if it was correct, I said its just fine ( I took 1 stupid pill not two) . Any way tehachapi scales were closed and got the bees delivered for almost the same priceI got for the original group. Then went over to pick up some equipment that a friend had stored at Larry Pender's place in Camarillo. Thanks Larry the direction were just fine. So we made it back with out DOT numbers or what ever. I was worried the whole time and was glad to get back into AZ. quite an adventure. thanks to all.. GB

P.S.We saw several more semi-trucks and bob tail trucks coming in between Mohave and Needles..


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

RAK said:


> NW mark is correct, Its a little over 4k for school... The other way to get a cdl in WA is to have your certified and registered employer train you and sign to it. Other than that WA requires 160 hours for class A and 48 hours for class B and 20 of the hours must be in classroom instruction.


No he isn't... Agribusiness is exempt from the training requirements.

http://www.dol.wa.gov/driverslicense/cdlagribusiness.html

Most states you can just walk into DMV with a birth cert, ss card and medical card, Pass the written and driving test and get your CDL. That is how I got mine. Most people use driving schools because it gives them access to a truck to take the test in and employer's will not hire un-experienced drivers unless they went through a school. But that is because of insurance requirements.


----------

